# Olympian g25f1s speed sensor



## Fordoldfart (Jan 1, 2016)

I need to replace the speed sensor in the above mentioned generator. Does anyone know the correct procedure to install the sensor


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Aline a tooth of the flywheel with the center of the hole the mag pickup screws into. Screw the pickup in (with your fingers only) until it contacts the tooth. Back it out 1/2-3/4 of a turn and lock it down w/o moving it, and your done. HTH Kenneth


----------



## Fordoldfart (Jan 1, 2016)

That's what I though. Thanks for the info


----------

